# Neat Stuff and support for our troops



## monty (Oct 5, 2005)

Just placed an order with Smokey Mountain Knife Works. In addition to literally thousands of knives and knife sets they are running a program with the help of UPS and Brigade Quartermasters. You can buy a knife at a special discount from a limited number of choices ($5 to $70) and UPS will ship it free to Brigade Quartemasters. BQ will then enclose the knife in an order to an APO address from an active duty service person as a surprise with a letter enclosed which includes your name and address.
     Be sure to check out their Christmas catalog for a 21 place ABT cooker and a dual beer can chicken cooker. They are also featuring a number of novelty things in that catalog that will be enjoyed by the folks in this forum! And you can bring an unexpected smile to a service person on active duty! Thought it to be a great idea and figured I'd share it with the forum. Their address is  www.eknifeworks.com   Enjoy the site!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Sir Monty!  When I was in the National Guard I used to get the Brigade Quartermaster catalog all the time. They have a lot of neat stuff too!.  I'll have to check out the Smokey Mountain knife works!  Being an old meatcutter, ya can't have to many knives!!

That's a neat idea to send a knife to our on duty service folks!


----------



## monty (Oct 5, 2005)

Glad you like the idea, Dutch! Struck me as an exceptional gesture. There is absolutely no profit taken in this venture other than the goodwill to our people in uniform. Be sure to order the Christmas catalog. You'll love it! Actually makes shopping the site easier. Take an hour to browse the full color catalog then go to the site to order.
I also have ordered from BQ on occasion. Looong story to my uniform days; all good, by the way!
Cheers to Mr Magnificent!
Sir Monty


----------

